# Where do you host, store and link your photos from?



## Cartj

Hi All,

New here, so not sure if this is the correct place to ask this. Did a search and nothing really came up. Just wondering where folks are storing,hosting, linking their pictures online?

Not a professional (obviously) just hobby dude looking for options. Have used webshots in the past and Face Book too, basically looking for options and flexibly. 

What I'd like to do is:
Be able to store pix securely
Ability to invite guests to view, download my pix, with a password. 
Ability to link pictures to various forums 
Pix size up to 12 Mb per pix

suggestions or links on where to look appreciated.

Happy Holidays,

jrc


----------



## wonderings

I use Photo and image hosting, free photo galleries, photo editing | Photobucket 

Not sure if they have a individual file size limitation, but worth checking out.


----------



## pm-r

I believe Picasa can do all that.

Picasa


----------



## WestWeb

I use my web server for that kind of thing, which is one way: but, Dropbox is a lot more usable and handy for most people that want to store and share pictures(lot's of other kinds of files supported too).

You can Sign up here


----------



## MacDoc

Photobucket for me.
Ads are annoying but some decent tools for online editing.


----------



## pm-r

Cartj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> New here, so not sure if this is the correct place to ask this. Did a search and nothing really came up. Just wondering where folks are storing,hosting, linking their pictures online?
> 
> Not a professional (obviously) just hobby dude looking for options. Have used webshots in the past and Face Book too, basically looking for options and flexibly.
> 
> What I'd like to do is:
> Be able to store pix securely
> Ability to invite guests to view, download my pix, with a password.
> Ability to link pictures to various forums
> Pix size up to 12 Mb per pix
> 
> suggestions or links on where to look appreciated.
> 
> Happy Holidays,
> 
> jrc



Maybe just check or call your local ISP you use and they may have just such options you can use and that are all already included with your current billing fees and options.


----------



## WCraig

A few years ago, I looked at several sites. The Terms of Service, for most of them, give THEM the right to use YOUR shot anyway they want. Flickr was the only exception I found, so I went with them.

Craig


----------



## SINC

Dropbox.


----------



## vancouverdave

Flickr for family and friends (with Flickr ID's), Dropbox for other. 

Dropbox integrates nicely with your OS and lets you create randomized temporary links you can share with non-dropbox users.


----------



## Lawrence

Phorgot about Photobucket, They've updated since I was last there.
They now have a desktop app that you can download, How convenient.









Our 2 cats are still there


----------



## screature

Lawrence said:


> *Ph*orgot about *Ph*otobucket, They've updated since I was last there.
> They now have a desktop app that you can download, How convenient.


Boy when something sticks in your craw you sure like to flog it to death...


----------



## Lawrence

screature said:


> Boy when something sticks in your craw you sure like to flog it to death...


Nope, I Phlog it to death


----------



## Kleles

I use Shutterfly for sharing family pictures. My daughter started posting pictures of our grandchildren on this site, so I opened an account. Now it has become a picture clearinghouse for the family. They also print pictures, (often) with free deals, and we have used this service to make a few photobooks. 

Otherwise, I only use a couple of sites at special interest groups (e.g., Wunderground).


----------



## screature

Lawrence said:


> Nope, I Phlog it to death


Like I said...


----------



## raju201

I will recommend you Picasa or Photobucket are fine for this kind storage. 

There are many other services which provide this kind service, You can Google for it.


----------



## squaresnappr

Wrong thread sorry


----------



## greenyoga

I use pinterst to share my photos,anyone else the same?


----------



## okcomputer

500px for putting my portfolio out there. It is the site I use the most for my photography, and I have an Awesome account. 

Flickr for a few things. You can keep photos private with Flickr if you like, and they do work with forums and such fairly well. I used to have a Pro account. May get it back again. 

Imgur for forum posts. 

Dropbox for creating private links for my clients to view and download their photos.


----------



## natali449

If you have to getting more information about where to host your photo then just visit on this nybmedia.com

*nybmedia.com*


----------



## chas_m

Flickr offers everything you're looking for and a terabyte of storage space ( that's correct, 1000 GB) for free.


----------



## eMacMan

Decided to revive this thread.

Flickr does not really do it for me, as a link to one photo or album gives whomever has it access to the entire Flickr account. Something that is not always desirable. 

OTOH I do not really need the sync features that some sites use. Free would be nice as I am not trying to sell the images.


----------



## IllusionX

Postimg or photobucket?


----------



## hexdiy

Dropbox, Picasa, Photobucket and Postimg have been mentioned here. What about Imgur. com? Imgur


----------



## WCraig

eMacMan said:


> Decided to revive this thread.
> 
> Flickr does not really do it for me, as a link to one photo or album gives whomever has it access to the entire Flickr account. Something that is not always desirable. ...


That's not correct. When you upload a photo, you decide if it is public or private. Private photos are shared only with those that you explicitly give access to--but they must also have a Flickr account.

Craig


----------



## eMacMan

WCraig said:


> That's not correct. When you upload a photo, you decide if it is public or private. Private photos are shared only with those that you explicitly give access to--but they must also have a Flickr account.
> 
> Craig


That's the rub. What I need to be able to do is to pass along a URL for particular album(s) to some and other album URLs to others without forcing everyone to sign on. Nor I do not want anyone who happens to stumble upon one of my photos to have full access to everything.

BTW I believe a Yahoo eMail address is now required to join Flickr. Getting an Yahoo eMail now requires coughing up a mobile phone number. Something anyone with any degree of common sense is going to be very reluctant to do.

Yahoo Dumps Google, Facebook Logins For Flickr - InformationWeek


----------



## SINC

Again, Dropbox. I use it for all my hosting and you get 2 GB free. Never had to pay yet.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Again, Dropbox. I use it for all my hosting and you get 2 GB free. Never had to pay yet.


Would be absolutely perfect, if they would dump the idiotic pop-up box which tries to trick visitors into signing up to view a link. A royal PITA having to include a instructions to close that box every time I forward a link.


----------



## dtaylor

eMacMan said:


> That's the rub. What I need to be able to do is to pass along a URL for particular album(s) to some and other album URLs to others without forcing everyone to sign on. Nor I do not want anyone who happens to stumble upon one of my photos to have full access to everything.



I quite like OneDrive. It's got a clean web interface and a simple syncing process. If you share a link to a file or a photo album with someone, that is all they have access to, unlike Photobucket and its ilk.

It uses a syncing client that you can leave running all the time, or run only when you want to update your OneDrive folder to the cloud (which is what I do). 

Folders in your local OneDrive Pictures folder show up as albums.

For example: http://1drv.ms/1GSn4GO


----------



## eMacMan

dtaylor said:


> I quite like OneDrive. It's got a clean web interface and a simple syncing process. If you share a link to a file or a photo album with someone, that is all they have access to, unlike Photobucket and its ilk.
> 
> It uses a syncing client that you can leave running all the time, or run only when you want to update your OneDrive folder to the cloud (which is what I do).
> 
> Folders in your local OneDrive Pictures folder show up as albums.
> 
> For example: http://1drv.ms/1GSn4GO


Can you post images directly to the website, bypassing the sync portion altogether?


----------



## dtaylor

eMacMan said:


> Can you post images directly to the website, bypassing the sync portion altogether?


Yes, you can drag and drop files/pics to the web folder of choice, or click an "upload" link and and choose your files via dialogue box.


----------



## eMacMan

dtaylor said:


> Yes, you can drag and drop files/pics to the web folder of choice, or click an "upload" link and and choose your files via dialogue box.


Started to sign up then noticed they wanted a phone number. Is that required? No way in hell will I tie my phone number to any web account.


----------



## polywog

I've recently started using Smugmug, after having lost a lot of photos on flickr. So far so good. Allows for selling of prints as well (not that I expect to.)


----------



## dtaylor

eMacMan said:


> Started to sign up then noticed they wanted a phone number. Is that required? No way in hell will I tie my phone number to any web account.


It's not required. I left it blank when I signed up.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Again, Dropbox. I use it for all my hosting and you get 2 GB free. Never had to pay yet.


The deceptive box trying to get people to sign up before viewing photos was not sufficiently irritating. Now they have added a comments box that takes up about 25% of the viewing area. It can be hidden but it is a menu item hiding under the options link. 

If DropBox's intent is to force me to use someone else they are going about it in the right manner.


----------



## eMacMan

eMacMan said:


> The deceptive box trying to get people to sign up before viewing photos was not sufficiently irritating. Now they have added a comments box that takes up about 25% of the viewing area. It can be hidden but it is a menu item hiding under the options link.
> 
> If DropBox's intent is to force me to use someone else they are going about it in the right manner.


The latest bug/improvement. They have changed the background colour for slideshows to an off white. WTH! A whitebackground for slide presentations is completely useless!

Have now dropped DropBox for all new presentations. OneDrive for the moment, even though it is a minor pain dealing with their insistence to display in the order the image was created.


----------

